# نصيحة صغيرة انما مفيدة.........



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2008)

*نصيحة صغيرة انما مفيدة.........*

* نصيحتي للاخوة في المنتدى كله ان يعملوا windowsعدد اثنين.*
* واحد على الC واخر على ال D .*
* الطريقة عظيمة :*
* .*
* اولا" : اذا واحد تعطل نستطيع ان ندخل من الثاني وناخذ كل المعلومات المهة.*
* وعدها نعمل فورمات للقسم المعطل لما يكون وقتنا فارغ.*
* ثانيا فاننا لن نتعطل ابدا ولا دقيقة بهذه الطريقة.*
* انا من ناحيتي واضع اربعة وندوز اثنين على ال C واثنين على ال D*
* طبعا" لن اقول للجميع ان يضعوا اربعة لانه يجب ان يتقن الفورمات*
* انما اعود وانصح  واحد C واحدD*
* انشالله نكون استطعنا ان نفيد*
* وسلام المسيح للجميع *
* وتعزية للجميع بالقديسة حسب رايي سارا:new5:*​


----------



## faris sd4l (3 أغسطس 2008)

*فكرة حلوة لكن سعة جهازي ما بتسمح و بعدين ما بعرف انزل ويندوز على الجهاز*
*لكن معلومة حلوة ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> *فكرة حلوة لكن سعة جهازي ما بتسمح و بعدين ما بعرف انزل ويندوز على الجهاز*
> *لكن معلومة حلوة ربنا يباركك*​



*الوندوز لا يأخذ مساحة كبيرة من الهارد ديسك
اصغر كيم للاطفال يأخذ مياحة اكبر 
واسألك اخ   faris sd4l
كم سعة الهارد ديسك عندك وهل مقسم الى اثنين
واذا اردت اشرح لك في رسائل خاصة
ربنا يباركك
وشكرا" على المرور
​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *نصيحة صغيرة انما مفيدة.........*
> 
> * نصيحتي للاخوة في المنتدى كله ان يعملوا windowsعدد اثنين.*
> * واحد على الc واخر على ال d .*
> ...


*

أنا عامل اثنين ويندوز شكراا ليك*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> أنا عامل اثنين ويندوز شكراا ليك[/b][/size]



*
كويس انه عامل اتنين ويندوز 
ميرسي عا المرور
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *نصيحة صغيرة انما مفيدة.........*
> 
> * نصيحتي للاخوة في المنتدى كله ان يعملوا windowsعدد اثنين.*
> * واحد على الc واخر على ال d .*
> ...



*نصيحه جميله شكراااااااااااااااا  ليك*


----------



## علي مزيكا (31 أغسطس 2008)

:ab4::ab4::sami73:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسي علي النصيحه الجميله دي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

ايوة انا عاملة كدا برضة

ميرسي كتير ليك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

مرسىىىىىىى جدا ليك على النصيحه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *نصيحه جميله شكراااااااااااااااا  ليك*



اهلا" مشكور  على المرور
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2008)

علي مزيكا قال:


> :ab4::ab4::sami73:



اهلا" اخ عي مشكور على المرور 
الله معك​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ايوة انا عاملة كدا برضة
> 
> ميرسي كتير ليك​



مشكور مايكل على مرورك الجميل 
انشالله تكون عامل كده
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ايوة انا عاملة كدا برضة
> 
> ميرسي كتير ليك​



اهلا" فراشة مسيحية
نورت 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىىىى جدا ليك على النصيحه
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*مشكور kokoman
على مرورك
ربنات يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------

